# User Prefix nicht für Gruppen und Datenbanken?



## sqrt (15. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe in ISPConfig den "User Prefix" vom Standard "web[WEBID]_" auf "web1[WEBID]_" bzw. auf einem anderen Server auf "web2[WEBID]_" geändert.

Hintergrund davon ist, das nun User angelegt werden, die z.B. web199_xxx, web142_xxx, web278_xxx, web242_xxx etc heißen. So kann ich anhand der ID sofort sehen, auf welchem Server das Web untergebracht ist (Server1 oder Server2, usw.).

Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, nur leider werden Datenbanken weiterhin mit web1_db1, web2_db2, etc. benannt. Das ist so nicht ganz konsistent und sieht irgendwie nicht so schön aus. Ist das Absicht oder ein Bug?

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## sqrt (15. Jan. 2008)

Ach so... ich vergaß' zu erwähnen: Die Unix-Nutzer werden korrekt mit dem neuen Prefix angelegt, die Unix-Gruppen heißen aber wiederum web1, web2, etc.


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2008)

Für Gruppen gibt es keine Pefixes. Ist auch nicht geplant das einzubauen, da der Gruppenname nicht zum Login durch Kunden notwendig.



> Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, nur leider werden Datenbanken weiterhin mit web1_db1, web2_db2, etc. benannt. Das ist so nicht ganz konsistent und sieht irgendwie nicht so schön aus. Ist das Absicht oder ein Bug?


Das ist Absicht. Der User Prefix ist wie der Name sagt ein Prefix für User und nicht für Datenbanken.


----------



## sqrt (16. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Für Gruppen gibt es keine Pefixes. Ist auch nicht geplant das einzubauen, da der Gruppenname nicht zum Login durch Kunden notwendig.


Das ist richtig und auch nicht so wichtig. Ist mir nur so aufgefallen ...




Zitat von Till:


> Das ist Absicht. Der User Prefix ist wie der Name sagt ein Prefix für User und nicht für Datenbanken.


Das finde ich ein bißchen schade, da es etwas inkonsistent aussieht. Wenn ich einen User-Prefix vergebe, der irgendwas anderes ist als webXY dann ist es auf den ersten Blick für den Kunden verwirrend, warum seine Datenbanken dann mit webXY beginnen. Finde ich ... 

Anstatt eines "User Prefix" fände ich hier dann einen "Web Prefix" besser, der dann den Prefix für alle das Web betreffenden Logins angibt.


----------

